# Freya loves the toy necklace



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I made this a while back, and the boys never cared for it...they'd only go after my _actual_ jewelry.  Freya, on the other hand, lives to chew things and has never met a toy she didn't like. When she's on me she'll try obsessively to chew my glasses, but I managed to divert her attention with the necklace.


----------



## lilbear (Aug 2, 2012)

She is do pretty  Love the necklace Idea may have to steal it


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

What a great idea!! Thanks 


Hels

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

She is beautiful! You seriously have the most amazing and beautiful birds!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

She's gorgeous. Lately it seems every time i look on here you have another bird lol. They're all beautiful


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

It's true, I have gone from 1 to 4 in a few months! I'm done now though, I swear. #3 was not planned, but I found him needing a good home and just couldn't walk away. I'm glad I got him, too, because he was advertised as a tame female and is definitely neither. Had someone else adopted him, they might have been disappointed and rehomed him again.  But, his grumpy little butt is here to stay with me.  Freya wasn't really planned either -- I'd been thinking about *someday* adding a fourth, to even out the numbers, and when I saw her I just fell so in love I had to have her.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I was able to stop at 4..and then stop at 4 again! Lol, I had 4 and then Krissi passed (RIP) and then I got Allie. So it's 4 again. 4 is a good, semi-manageable number. 

And I should really try the toy necklace. I think everybody would like it over here as long as I removed my actual jewelry. Have you tried removing your jewelry and trying it on the boys?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Four seems like the limit of manageable for me, too. I think I'm happy staying there (especially since one day I'm determined I will have a cockatoo as well).

I've taken nearly ALL of my jewelry out for these darn birds! All my earrings (I had lots of cartilage piercings), my eyebrow bar, and I hardly ever wear necklaces anymore. The only thing I still wear are my "main" earrings, large surgical steel twisty plugs. I don't mind if they play with those, since it doesn't hurt me or them. But neither Juju nor Moon ever showed any interest in the toy necklace. I'm just glad it didn't end up being a waste of time and $.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I'd love more tiels but in my current circumstances it's just not feasible. My living room is already pretty crowded with Smokey's and the budgie's cage


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

semi-manageable is a good way to put it! lol. i have one of those necklaces too and farrah was the only receptive one to it. willow and ama acted like a draped a snake around my neck. 

not to mention if i ever hung one of those plastic spike balls on there- ama would declare war on me. he HATES those. lol.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww she's gorgeous and so pleased she likes her toy  

I still think you have the sexiest group of teils I've seen to date  Mwahaah!  

We are living semi-mirror-image lives though for sure! 

You think you've gone all out - we've only been back in the country 5months and have 5 birds and a cat!  We were done at 3 teils but I can't deny my hubby his dream tiel after all he puts up with so we've gone for the 4th. I think more than that would just be too much to be honest! :blush:

They all come to you different ways though don't they?
1st Marmite - to cheer the kids up because they had to leave their kittens abroad and also me and hubby are big cat fans  she was on freeads with her brother desperate for a home ASAP a wopping £5!
2nd Ziva - to cheer me up for leaving Tenchi my lovely white faced abroad...she was also the last cockatiel left in a pet shop that was shutting down so she was not only gorgeous but also needed a home.
3rd Dante quickly followed as he melted my heart in the pet shop getting supplies for Ziva and I had ideally wanted a male but we knew from genetics Ziva was female (he's still my fave tiel shhhh!  )
4th Sydney - who'd been for sale for at least 3 months while living in a tattoo shop and was me and hubbies dream bird and never thought we'd get one so soon...definitely not THIS actual bird! But he is hand reared and so tame and lovely and we don't regret him for a second! We seemed to be the only suitable people who had shown an interest in him and he was allowed to live with us before we had even paid him off!
5th - Fluffy was in response to the children not being able to handle any of the other birds, she is hand reared and silly tame (and cute to boot!) she was advertised on freeads as needing a VERY good new home and we were thoroughly vetted :blush:
6th - noname....hubby's dream bird, chance run in at the pet shop (again getting supplied)

BUT AT THE END OF THE DAY IT'S *MOI* WHO DOES 80% OF THE LOOKING AFTER OF EVERYTHING 

anyway, didn't mean to thread jack - just meant that if yu can handle it and everything came for a good reason then good on you


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Oni said:


> I still think you have the sexiest group of teils I've seen to date  Mwahaah!


Hmmm, I'm inclined to agree, but I may be a bit biased. 
I shall pass on the high compliment to my flock.



> We are living semi-mirror-image lives though for sure!
> 
> You think you've gone all out - we've only been back in the country 5months and have 5 birds and a cat!  We were done at 3 teils but I can't deny my hubby his dream tiel after all he puts up with so we've gone for the 4th. I think more than that would just be too much to be honest! :blush:
> 
> ...



Don't forget I have FOUR cats! And I only got my first tiel in July. We might be equally nutty.  As hard as it's going to be, I'm really going to have to stop myself from adopting/buying any new birds for the moment, because I know ultimately if I can only have one more it will be a galah. The exception would be if I had the opportunity to foster a parrot...maybe a different species of 'too or grey. Then again, I'd probably get too attached.

When you fall in love with animals as easily as I do, it's hard to resist when a really special one crosses your path. I can't say I regret anything, but for now I am at my limit.


----------



## cyhiraeth (Jul 14, 2012)

That is BRILLIANT! Beatrix likes to nap on me, but gets bored if she's on my shoulder and awake. This would be a great way to keep her entertained!


----------

